# My new car ( when im rich and famous )



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this will be my new ride if i ever hit the lotto.

( i wish )



































of course all you know that i am kidding.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Awwww.....come on man....it's a CHEVY!!!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

is that a rocket launcher on the back...?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

what the heck is that?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

dont ever buy a fucking chevy... i dont care if it is a tank! haha


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*lol!*

i think it is a rocket laucher... its looks useful for the war on iraq!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks like its coming straight out of Jurrassic Park 4.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *Looks like its coming straight out of Jurrassic Park 4. *


LOL true


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's a Hummer, Bone stock, lol


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

even the rocket launcher cant redeem the fact that it has the Chevy Bowtie logo on it...

-Nick


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that's scary  


reminds me of Moon Patrol that old atari game (I think I'm showing my age  )


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hehehe, go for it...just dont kill me!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

going to the moon or something? Or are you off to settle the score with some 3rd world country?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you could demolish an entire city with that thing and not even scratch your paint job.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It looks like Fisher Price made it....


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *It looks like Fisher Price made it.... *


thats cause they did... didnt you see the "bowtie?"


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thats the ugliest POS ive ever seen. Its just a NEW POS.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I think I say one of those in a toys for tots bin.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)




----------



## MrOldLude (Jan 16, 2003)

What is up with that brush guard? I mean I know it's good to keep you lights and blinks from geting cracked....but that's just ridiculous.

Where's robocop when you need him?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yo joe!!! cobra comand is attacking bust out the action command pos


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, I read a press statement about that vehicle. That is going to be the new fleet of vehicles for the US military. 

Although it is a chevy and hella ugly it will wreck some shit up.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well....hmm...thats a very interesting picture


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Whats funny is that my best friend joined the army and i told him that that was the ***-Mobil, he said it was powered by an Sr20, i attempted to kick him in the nutts but failed.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> *Whats funny is that my best friend joined the army and i told him that that was the ***-Mobil, he said it was powered by an Sr20, i attempted to kick him in the nutts but failed. *


ROFL


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Well peeps,

Belive it or not but that's surpose to be a prototype for our militarys potential new equipment. Last time I checked they we're thinking about it that and some other truck for com use.

~Blackbob~


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

That could be used quite nicely during rush hour or if you just got really pissed.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

That is pretty hidious, even though I am a huge chevy fan as well.


All I gots to say is dont knock chevys too much cause most of them out there are alot faster than any of ya will be.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

take it to a nissan dealership and steal a 350z


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

keep dreaming you little fart jk
dreaming like that might kill you


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How much does that thing cost?I could get an RPG-7 for $50 bucks and knock that shit out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

who knows... all i know is that you all didnt read the bottom of my post ... * " of course you all know im kidding " *


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *who knows... all i know is that you all didnt read the bottom of my post ...  " of course you all know im kidding "  *


I did.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I think I saw this bein` used in the film "TANGO AND CASH"


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That expensive Chevy ride used in the "TANGO AND CASH" flick can be knocked out by a $50 black market RPG-7


----------

